
Are Rich People Heartless? - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/worklife/article/20200221-are-rich-people-heartless
======
marcinzm
I wonder how much of this is due to the, as I understand it, constant lawsuits
and con-artists that a rich person attracts.

------
vanniv
I'm going to go with Betteridge's Law here, and say the answer is self-
evidently "no"

